# Need help Urgent plzzzzzzzzz for My GOLD FISH



## agk (May 3, 2008)

i have problem plz help me the problem is that today morning when i wake up i see that my mouth sucker fish stick in my Gold fish body & sucking my GOLD Fish body now the problem is that my gold is not swim properly, means that Equilibrium problem, i hope u friends understand what m i saying, i m so confused.
check the pic of my gold fish , she is still alive but her head is in downward side. plz help me tell me as soon as possible what can i do 
check pic
http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/7623/image000tru.jpg

Thanks in Advance


----------



## agk (May 3, 2008)

Plz Hurry  , answer me


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
what kind of sucker fish is in with your gold fish,
i sugest the removale of the sucker fish,to stop further attacks on the gold fish !!


----------



## agk (May 3, 2008)

yeah i already Removed sucker fish from my tank , i have this type of sucker fish the pic of link below

http://i.pbase.com/u13/henryt/upload/41592078.IMG0011.jpg

but i want solution plz i don't want to lose my GOLD FISH.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

that link dosen't work for me.
keep his water Very clean,aquarium salt and stress coat will help.
i don't know the amounts of salt per gallon though,sorry.


----------



## agk (May 3, 2008)

ok i will , check this hope it will work

[url=http://www.imagehosting.com/][/URL]


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a great lesson for a lot of people. Plecostomus DO NOT BELONG in fish tanks. Not only do they grow to a ridulously large size, but they are known to engage in this described behavior.

I am afraid it is probably to late for your goldfish. However, I agree that adding salt could help stimulate recovery. I suggest 1 tabelspoon per 5 gallons of aquarium salt. Make sure you disolve it well before adding it to your aquarium.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Good advise above, for the injury.
Sounds like your goldfish has a swim bladder problems. I also have a goldfish with this problem.
feeding less and adding skinned peas to its diet may help.


----------



## agk (May 3, 2008)

thanks friends. Pray for my GOLDI


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

a PLECO did that??????????????????????????


----------



## agk (May 3, 2008)

Yes Veganchick , a Pleco did that. i see this


----------



## agk (May 3, 2008)

My GOLD FISH is dead


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh no,that's such a shame  sorry we couldn't help you more.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

I hate to hear of this stuff.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Guys, you all need to take account into what a pleco is - a catfish. They feed on dying or dead fish, and would not have actually eaten the fish (attacking it is different) if something was wrong with the fish itself in the first place. 

And not to sound rude, if we had the needed information that a STICKY has, we probably could have helped more.

Sorry to hear about your fish.


----------

